# Dare To Be - Wizard Of Oz (August 15 - August 29 2011)



## katana (Aug 15, 2011)

Our new theme is *Dare To Be - Wizard Of Oz*

Chosen by *Its Only Nicole* winner of the challenge Dare To Be - Childhood Cartoons


Remember!
If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then PM me with your choice of theme should you win the challenge. If you do not PM me with your choice, your entry will not be included in the voting poll. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget.

Entry deadline for Dare to Be Challenges will be at 6pm Eastern Time on the last day of the challenge. (2 weeks time) Please have your entry posted and pm sent to me, prior to this date/time Thank You! XO

Here are some inspirational pics, feel free to add your own to this thread,​ 








For those who would like to enter, Please Note:

Entries must be specifically created for this challenge. Recycled images are not allowed.

Please review the rest of the rules here.

As before, no photoshopping is allowed. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed.


Remember!!!
If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then PM me with your choice of theme should you win the challenge. If you do not PM me with your choice, your entry will not be included in the voting poll. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget.

For those whose entries include more than one pic: Please indicate in your post with the images which one you would like for voting. Otherwise, the first image will be chosen automatically.


*Have FuN and EnJoY the contest Everyone!
Good Luck!*


----------



## Giddybootz (Aug 16, 2011)

Amazing theme!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 16, 2011)

Some more inspiration


----------



## Lauren Ball (Aug 17, 2011)

Fun fun fun!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 17, 2011)

ha ha ha bonnie.. you read my mind.. i was thinking of posting those same photos!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 17, 2011)

hehehe   there are so many awesome characters!  I can't decide


----------



## vixie13 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm in the mist of moving but I just HAD to dig my stuff out to do this one!

I love Wizard of OZ.... I have three distinct color references.... can you match them?

Emerald City

Yellow Brick Road

Ruby Slippers





(for voting)


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh!! I like!!


----------



## Lauren Ball (Aug 18, 2011)

I decided to do a wearable look rather than painting myself green like the wicked witch.   I call this look Emerald City.  I did have red lips but wiped them off to give my hubby a kiss before I walked out the door.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 18, 2011)

!!   awesome entries!!!!!!


----------



## katana (Aug 19, 2011)

Whoohooo! Fabulous entries ladies! Both eye looks are wearable and still very oz'ish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Aug 20, 2011)

wicked!


----------



## lally1243 (Aug 20, 2011)

My look, not wearable obviously lol, also has its direct references!​ My eyes feature the classic dorothy, the yellow brick road, and emerald city​ My pinkest light pink lips reference my favorite character Glinda, the good witch of the north​ My cheeks are a representation of the ruby red slippers​ My eyebrows are striped like Wicked Witch Of the East's tights, and on her feet is a second reference to the ruby slippers!​ This look is my representations of the movie while retaining the cute innocence or dorothy and her wonderland experience.​ Enjoy!​ 





​


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 20, 2011)

so cute!  I love the rosy cheeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

I know!  It's so adorable!

I love Lauren's eyes!

And Vixie, very creative w/the eyebrows!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

I did mine.. Just waiting for my camera to charge so I can take some pictures.. My husband is in a pissy mood and told me he's embarrassed to be in the same room as me alone.. and I look like a moron!

I don't care..


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 20, 2011)

haha eeee I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

Where the eff is yours?  Too busy playing WoW to do one?  I bet you are... lol.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

This is my LOOSELY.. I stress.. LOOSELY based version of the Cowardly Lion..

I might do more entries.. so at this moment.. I won't pick an official one to enter

too bad I didn't have a burger king crown... that would have been awesome.

too bad the closest burger king is 20 mins away too..

*PUT EM UP!! PUT EM UP!!!!!!!!!!*

*







*


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 20, 2011)

AHHHHHHHHH  i friggin love it!!!!!!!

I still dunno what i wanna do!!!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

hmmmmmm.. I think you should so.. one of the Lollipop Kids!.. OR.........a flying monkey..

No wait.. I wanna do the Flying Monkey tomorrow!

Just don't do straight Dorothy..well to me.. she doesn't seem to fun.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

OH the Wizard!  When hes in the Illusion form!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 20, 2011)

haha i wasn't going to do dorothy or glinda


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

ooh good thank God ha ha.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

but seriously.. I think the Lollipop Kid w/the three waves in the middle would be so cute!  I wish I had a little cousin that lived around here so I could do that lol.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 20, 2011)

the lollipop guild always creeped me out haha


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

The whole movie creeps my husband out.  He's afraid of midgets.......

because of this movie..........


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 20, 2011)

hahahahaha what!  they were happy little midgets!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

He is still afraid of midgets.. One time I went into LJS around here.. for some chicken ha ha.. and I saw little fliers for.. Midget Wrestling..

So I grabbed one.. and when I came out to the car.. I stuck it on the windshield.. he got mad.. and wouldn't talk to me for 2 hrs.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 20, 2011)

hahahahaha  thats awesome  for christmas you should buy him the boxed set of little ppl big world


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

lmfaooooooooo... that would.. be so funny.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 20, 2011)

with life sized cutouts


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

I should do my little cousin's makeup like an old man.. and bring him over!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 20, 2011)

hahahah  you totally should


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

ha ha ha ha..


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

ATTENTION:

more people need to post entries..

BONNIE.

That is all.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

XINA you too.. if you are lurking.. I know I told you about it on fb today....

That is all once again.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 20, 2011)

D:


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

It would be fun.. you can do more than one like me.. and then just choose your final one later!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 20, 2011)

Where has Xina been anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 20, 2011)

sick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 21, 2011)

Ackkkk thats horrible.. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 21, 2011)

not me, xina haha


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 21, 2011)

im about to send her a message on facebook........


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 21, 2011)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  good....we all miss her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 21, 2011)

I know!


----------



## WildGlamazon (Aug 22, 2011)

I chose to do the cowardly Lion, but instead of the movie version, I looked at a picture of an actual lion and decided to go that route instead of the classic lion that we see in the movie.


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 22, 2011)

woah. that's pretty INTENSE..INTEnSELY... A-W-E-S-O-M-E.. like.. WOah!!!





 



> Originally Posted by *WildGlamazon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I chose to do the cowardly Lion, but instead of the movie version, I looked at a picture of an actual lion and decided to go that route instead of the classic lion that we see in the movie.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow! These are some awesome entries!!  Great job everyone!


----------



## WildGlamazon (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you Musing Muse! *blushes*


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 22, 2011)

awesome lion wild  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VintageKoha (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow! The Lion that Wild did is just AH-MAZ-ZAZING! I love the shading on the nose, that is some serious coolness.


----------



## WildGlamazon (Aug 22, 2011)

Aw! You guys are so sweet!

And I will tell you my secret to the fuzzy white patch. I bought a santa hat from the dollar store last year and it really sucked, so I left it in my holiday box in the basement. I thought "Hrm... I never use it anyways" so I took my spirit gum and glued white santa hat fuzz to my chin. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Next time I will get something a little better for the white hair.

I just know my fiance is going to look at it and go. "Wow, you trimmed up your chin eh?"


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG i LOVE that lion!  I love the contouring you did on your nose!!  It's so great!


----------



## RaynboRzrblde (Aug 22, 2011)

Okay sooooooo WildGlamazon, ItsOnlyNicole, and Lally, you 3 are gonna make voting SOOOOO difficult!!! These are amazing, you have to be extremely talented to do this, and have time. I wish I had time and the makeup to do these challenges  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WildGlamazon (Aug 22, 2011)

Your Lion was so cute though! Very true to the film! Just don't go around asking people to fight like a man.... that may not end well. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG i LOVE that lion!  I love the contouring you did on your nose!!  It's so great!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 22, 2011)

Ha ha ha.. The only person I would say that to is my husband.. and after watching him put someone in the hospital because he broke a disc in their spinal cord.. during a supervised Hand to Hand combat match.. I don't think I would say that to him..

He has lost weight though... and is quite lazy.. I may have a chance.. when hes asleep. lol.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 22, 2011)

hahaha nicole


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 22, 2011)

THAT IS GENIUSSSSS
 



> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my LOOSELY.. I stress.. LOOSELY based version of the Cowardly Lion..
> 
> ...


----------



## CC412 (Aug 22, 2011)

_This was so much fun! My take on a glam version of the Wicked Witch (they always make her so ugly) ...Maybe Dorothy returned to the Emerald City and turned bad. Hope ya like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 23, 2011)

Oohhh I really like that a lot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WildGlamazon (Aug 23, 2011)

This is gorgeous! And HOLY HIGH CHEEKBONES BATMAN!
 



> Originally Posted by *CC412* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _This was so much fun! My take on a glam version of the Wicked Witch (they always make her so ugly) ...Maybe Dorothy returned to the Emerald City and turned bad. Hope ya like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree - Very Sexy Witch!!!


----------



## jeanarick (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh wow, CC, I love your take on the witch!!!  Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 23, 2011)

love it!  I STILL can't decide what to do lol


----------



## VintageKoha (Aug 23, 2011)

wow CC I really like the feather bangs idea! XD I wish I knew an outfit I could pull that off with because I would do that every darn day!


----------



## katana (Aug 24, 2011)

Woooo!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What amazing entries!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ladies there are too many super fantastic looks to pick from, come time for voting!! Fabulous skills ladies! Good Luck!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 25, 2011)

I have an idea for another one this weekend..


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 25, 2011)

like like like


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 25, 2011)

Where's yours Bonnie?.. This weekend hopefully?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 25, 2011)

tell me what to do!!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 25, 2011)

I dare you to be from the Lolipop Guild!!





Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

tell me what to do!!!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 25, 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  my least favorite characters from the movie.... *shudder*


----------



## TerraB (Aug 25, 2011)

I know a couple people already did the cowardly lion, but I wanted to take a shake at it too. for voting: 

 

 

 I wish I would have highlighted my nose a little differently, and did my black nose better as well. And I should have highlighted my chin better. Oh well! It was fun!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 25, 2011)

hehe so many awesome lions


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 26, 2011)

Do the Wizard before they find out hes a fraud!

Btw.. I can't so another one.. I lost my camera battery today.. it dropped somewhere that I shall never be able to recover it..

and I can't get a new one soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do the Wizard before they find out hes a fraud!
> 
> ...



nooooooooooooooo  find it!!!!  use your phone!!!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 26, 2011)

Ha ha I don't have a phone!  OMG i know.. but its soo much easier to not have a cell phone.  I get annoyed w/people calling me all the time.

Anyways.. I guess my husband noticed how sad I was about the camera battery.. so he took the sink apart and found it for me!  Yay!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 26, 2011)

!!!!!!  yaaay thank god!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 27, 2011)

Bonnie.. where is your entry?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 27, 2011)

I haven't been feeling good lately...super nauseous an anxious


----------



## DragonGirl (Aug 27, 2011)

Omg wow lots of amazing entries this one is going to be another very tough vote...










first one for voting please


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 27, 2011)

I love it!  I saw the tutorial for that one on you tube and was gonna do something like it lol


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 27, 2011)

omg!  wow how awesome!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 27, 2011)

I did another!  I'm trying to upload the pics now.. lol

It's.. a bit different.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 27, 2011)

yaaaay!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 27, 2011)

I apologize in advance because it might be a bit pic heavy..

This is my interpretation IF the Witch was a little smarter.. She could have just cast a spell and melded Dorothy and The Scarecrow together..

or have her evil flying monkies kidnap them like in the movie.. and.. just sewn them together.. I doubt she would have had water thrown on her then because she was trying to set The Scarecrow on fire... Shoulda kept them ALL separated!

*First Picture Last Row FOR VOTING *please

p.s.  I so totally went to the grocery store like this.. My husband though refused to park close and.. well.. I did get some customers circling me at the register.  Btw.. I live in a small hillbilly town of like.. 700 people.. maybe.  HA HA HA HA HA.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 27, 2011)

I really hate how my camera makes things not as bright or as dark..  I need a new one!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 28, 2011)

hehe nice!  next you should do all 4 combined  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 28, 2011)

Or.. you can do it!  Plastering color all over a face makes me feel better!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 28, 2011)

hahaha  totally


----------



## katana (Aug 29, 2011)

Just a few more hours left to enter ladies!!! There are so many fabulous entries already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Voting will be hard!


----------



## CC412 (Sep 6, 2011)

Who won?


----------



## Rocket (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I really love this. I would wear it as an everyday look!
 



> Originally Posted by *CC412* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _This was so much fun! My take on a glam version of the Wicked Witch (they always make her so ugly) ...Maybe Dorothy returned to the Emerald City and turned bad. Hope ya like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------

